

IRS Loses E-mails from Six More Employees - superuser
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/380576/irs-has-lost-more-e-mails-eliana-johnson

======
lsh123
Surprisingly, these are not "random" six employees, but "six more employees
involved in the targeting of conservative groups"

~~~
bitJericho
Sometimes you don't realize it's gone until you go looking. It could be 6
missing emails from people of interest out of many many more people that are
also missing emails, and that complete a random set of individuals.

That said, I have no idea. Just throwing it out there.

~~~
lsh123
If I recall correctly, the Lerner’s email loss was explained by the crash of
_her_ computer. Thus, we are having a strange series of 7 computer crashes for
employees involved in the scandal: "He ran in to my knife! He ran into my
knife ten times!"

